# HDHomerun...



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

This is an odd request, I am looking to find a picture of HDHome power adapter. Can someone post a picture, link to a picture, or send one to me in email.

The reason I am asking is because I had packed up a bunch of equipment and I forgot to label some of the power adapters. I don't want to fry my equipment by using the wrong power adapter (which I have done before).

Any help would be good for your Karma. 

Thx


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Lower left-hand corner; sorry its not bigger. More photos here.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks that picture good enough to help me identify the right adapter.

I looked at the link you provided and noticed it will work with Windows Media Center. How would that work if you know?


----------

